# SSD und SATA Festplatte für PC - Kaufberatung gesucht



## Custer (25. Dezember 2011)

*SSD und SATA Festplatte für PC - Kaufberatung gesucht*

Liebe Community,

am 23.12 sind mir leider meine zwei Festplatten eingegangen und daher suche ich nun Ersatz. Gedacht hatte ich mir, eine schnelle SSD Festplatte für meinen PC zuzulegen (vorzugsweise in der Größe von 128GB) und eine 1-2TB große Festplatte für die restlichen Daten zur Unterstützung zuzulegen.

Nachdem ich mir nun einige Artikel im Internet, auf chip.de und auf pcgameshardware durchgelesen habe bin ich leider nicht wirklich schlauer, was ich nun verwenden darf/kann. Daher wende ich mich nun an euch.

Ich hab ein altes Mainbord P5W 800 Deluxe von Asus, dass ich aber in den nächsten 6 - 8 Monaten ersetzen werde, daher sollten die Platten auch darüber hinaus mit einem neuen Mainbord gut funktionieren. Außerdem nutze ich Windows 7 als Betriebssystem.

Ein weiteres Kriterium ist, dass ich für beide Festplatten nicht mehr als 300€ gesamt ausgeben möchte. Wenn ein wirklich gutes Model dabei sein sollte, dann dürften es ein paar Euro mehr sein, aber ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist mir schon wichtig, da ich bei so einem alten Mainbord wahrscheinlich das volle Potential (noch) nicht ausschöpfen werd können oder? (Sata II, Übertragungsraten?)

Eine ganz generelle Frage, weil ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden habe: die 2,5Zoll SSDs sind ja für Laptop gedacht nehme ich mal an, kann ich also in den PC "nur" 3,5 Zoll Festplatten einbauen? Gibt es hier, abgesehen von der Größe, auch sonstige Unterschiede oder muss ich generell auf etwas achten, wenn ich eine SSD für den PC kaufen möchte oder kann ich hier alle Kritierien etc. die für den Einbau in einen Laptop gelten auch für den PC übernehmen bzw. für mein altes Mainboard? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Beste Grüße und schöne Feiertage

Robert


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Dezember 2011)

Der Kauf ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Idee, es ist halt so, dass die HDDs wegen der Flut in Thailand immernoch nicht annähernd ihren Preis davor erreicht haben, d.h. sie kosten jetzt noch doppeltsoviel ...aber wenn du keine anderen platten mehr hast, die du vorläufig noch benutzen kannst, bleibt dir nix anderes übrig 
Also die meisten platten haben jetzt SATA3, aber diese Schnittstelle ist abwärtskompatibel zu SATA2 und SATA, mit einem sehr geringen Tempoverlust.
Mit deinem neuen Mainboard kannst du dann natürlich die volle Geschwindigkeit ausschöpfen, aber wie gesagt, ob SATA3 oder SATA(2), das merkst du nicht.
Die SSDs haben alle die Größe von 2.5Zoll, die sind nicht ausschließlich für Notebooks gedacht.
Bei vielen Gehäusen gibts bei den Festplatteneinschüben für die SSDs extra Bohrlöcher, aber ich vermute mal, dass dein (etwas älteres?) Gehäuse sowas nicht hat. Dann brauchst du einen "Adapter" , die gibts aber sehr billig.

Als SSD ist z.B. die M4 von Crucial zu empfehlen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Als HDD die Spinpoint F3 oder die Seagate Barracuda:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. Dezember 2011)

nabend.
2,5" SSDs sind auch für PCs gemacht, es gibt einbauschienen für 3,5" schächte um ssds ein zu bauen, sollte deine gehäuse keine bohrungen für ssds haben. einzubauen ist die ssd in dieser schiene wie eine normale hdd.
empfehlen würde ich dir >260€ folgende kombination:
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) | Geizhals Deutschland

die crucial ist mit der neuesten firmware extrem schnell und super als system platte geeignet, die green festplatte von samsung ist leise und dreht etwas langsamer, ist also gut als datengrab geeignet.


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Dezember 2011)

MIR persönlich wäre ne Platte mit 5400rpm auch nur für Daten zu langsam, deswegen würde ICH eher zur Spinpoint F3 mit "nur" einem Terabyte tendieren. 1TB reicht volkommen aus, 2TB finde ich übertrieben, aber das kommt auch auf die Datenmengen an, die du unterbringen musst 
Die Crucial M4 kann ich nur nochmal empfehlen...


----------



## papiermacher03 (25. Dezember 2011)

hi.habe mir letztens auch mein system erneuert.habe eine ssd von samsung drin 
Samsung MZ-7PC128D/EU 128GB interne Solid State Drive: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und eine HDD von WD Western Digital WD20EARX 2TB interne Festplatte 3,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör . bin mit diesen sehr zu frieden.


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Dezember 2011)

Die Crucial M4 ist halt besonders empfehlenswert (siehe #3) und dazu noch relativ preiswert. Den Rest kann man natürlich auch nehmen, nur die älteren Modelle von OCZ sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Die Samsung SSDs sind auch sehr gut. Die crucial m4 ist halt schon lange bewährt und nach einigen Firmwareupdates beinah "perfekt" - bei der Samsung hast Du halt definitiv auch nen Einbaurahmen dabei, bei der m4 musst genau schauen, ob was dabei ist oder nicht.

Bei den Festplatte: wenn möglich, dann nimm erstmal eine kleinere, denn HDDs sind halt immer noch sehr teuer wegen der Thailandflut. Eine große für viel Daten kannst Du ja immer noch kaufen, und du wirst ja sicher nicht in den ersten paar Wochen sofort schon wieder mehrere hundert GB an Datenplatz brauchen, oder? Beim Speed: 7200 U/min, wobei nur für Daten auch 5200 reichen würde. SATA 2 oder 3 ist egal, denn Festplatten sind noch nicht mal schnell genug, um Sata 2 überhaupt wirklich zu nutzen  aber da seit ner Weile eher Sat3 produziert werden, sind die idR inzwischen billiger als das gleiche Modell mit Sata2.


----------



## lolxd999 (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Crucial M4 hat bei mir unterm Weihnachtsbaum gelegen (aber nur die 64 gig Version )  Kam von Amazon direkt mit aktueller Firmware 0009 , aber völlig nackt , d.h. ohne Kabel , Schrauben , Festplattenrahmen , irgendwas , nur die SSD. Die ist aber seeeehr gut , der Temposchub im Vergleich zu ner normalen S-ATA Platte ist enorm


----------



## Custer (28. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber, wieso keine Kingston  Hyper X? Die kostet fast genauso viel

Kingston SH100S3 HyperX 120GB SSD 2,5 Zoll blau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und als Festplatte vielleicht eine Seagate?

Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) | Geizhals.at 

was meint ihr zu der Kombination?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Kingston ist auch gut, aber da gibt es halt nicht so viele Erfahrungen. 

Festplatte ist wie gesagt an sich egal, einfach SATA2 oder 3 und 7200U/min. Die hier zB ist etwas preiswerter: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at    an sich lohnt es sich nicht, mehr auszugeben


----------



## dth-alien (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen

Da ich auch auf der Suche nach einer SSD bin, habe ich mich von euch 
hinreißen lassen eine M4 mit 128 GB zu bestellen. Bin mal gespannt wie
sie sich auf meinen Rechner auswirkt.


----------

